
Deepl Translator - nilsandrey
http://deepl.com
======
ameixaseca
This is my preferred translator when the translation does not involve English
(for instance, German to French or Portuguese). Google is generally not very
good in these cases and it tends to be pretty terrible (ie, wrong) in general.

